# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  مقال اعجبنى لصلاح شكوكو

## musab aljak

*مداد ملوّن

التباين في أحوال الناس سمة  من السمات  المعهودة.. والإختلاف سنة في  الكون.. بل هو إثراء للحياة.. لذلك تجد الناس متفاوتون في المدارك مختلفون  في المشارب متعاكسون في الأحاسيس والميول والتوجّهات وذلك  بسبب تباين  التصورات في القضية الواحدة.. مع ذلك لا يمنع كل ذلك من التفاكر والتحاور  والإلتقاء الجميل . 

لكن في حياة  الناس كثيراً ما تتأصل الحميّة في النفوس فلا تلبث مع إستمرار  الوقت وعوامل الزمان أن تتحول إلى عقيدة راسخة مستحكمة في العقل  والوجدان.. مستعصية على الحجة والبرهان لا تتزحزح عـن المكان.. ولا تتحرك  لمحرك ولا تنقاد لحكمة أو برهان.  

لذلك تجد الدعوات المخلصة هنا وهناك تشترك كلها في هدف واحد وهو تخفيف شدة  الحميّة وجعلها متوازنة مع طبيعة الفعل الذي تصب فيه.. خاصة وأننا هنا   بصدد الحديث عن التعصب الرياضي الذي تحول من مناصرة ومحبة الى بغض وشقاق  وعداء وعراك.. بين أناس غير مدركين أن الرياضة أصلا لا تحتاج لهذه الحدة  والخروج المتطرف عن  دائرة الإعتدال.. وهذا الشطط والتحزب والفرقة والشتات.  

لأن بعض الأنفس تظل سادرة في غيها غارقة في عماها لا تصغى إلى الحجج  الصادعة والدلائل الواضحة.. بل تتوغل في العناد والشقاق وقد أعماها  التعصب  أن ترى الأخوة  والتآلف  والتعاون.. هؤلاء الذين تحولت شعارات الرياضة  عندهم الى لوحات صماء فما عاد التنافس عندهم شريفا ولا عادت الروح رياضية  ولا أصبح الإلتقاء عفيفا  فقد تحزب الناس وتباينت الألوان  وكل  يدعو الى   لونه بجنون . 

لقد إبتليُت الأمة بالإفتراق والشقاق فيما بينها في كل  شيء.. حتى إنتهى  الأمر  بالرياضة بأن خرجت من باب الإخاء اتفسح المجال للعداء..  فقد ترك  الناس  الأهم خلف ظهورهم وتفرغوا لما بينهم وأخذوا يبحثون عن أسباب التشرذم   والفرقة والعداء ... وتحول اللهو البريء الى كره وبغضاء .  

الألوان أصبحت شعارات منفرة ورآيات للتعصب والكيد الأعمى، بينما الأصفر لون  يحكي قصة الحياة بارضها وشمسها، أما الأزرق ففيه الحياة  بماءها وسماءها..  والهلال تقويم والنجوم بوصلة.. فكيف نتخاصم ونحن تحت قبة واحدة وفي قارب  يتهادى ؟، وقد قال (آرمسترونغ) أول من وطيء سطح القمر :- لقد تعجبت أن أرى  الحروب في الأرض بعد أن رأيتها صغيرة ومعلقة بين النجوم الهائلة في الكون .   

والعجيب أن يحدث هذا في وقت تزداد فيه هموم الأمة وإنكساراتها.. وقد  تعجب  أكثر حينما تجد الأخوة الأشقاء في البيت الواحد وقد إشتعل بينهم العداء   الرياضي حتى هرب الود من بين أيديهم  يلوذ  بنفسه  فراراً من لهيب  نقاشهم   المفعم  بنار الغل والكيد الأعمى .. فأصبحت الأمة كلها مفتونة بناديها   ومناديها وكل واحد منها يحسب أنه أُمةٌ.. بينما حالنا الرياضي منب دون  جذور. 

حقا أننا في زمان  الكسوف والخسوف والخذلان.. فالأمة قد تكالبت عليها   الأمم من كل جانب وتكالبنا نحن على بعضنا من كل حدب وصوب... يعجبني المثل  المثالي الذي يقول :- قد أختلف معك في الرأي لكنني على إستعداد لأن  أقاتل   دفاعا عن رأيك . 

لكننا تفننا في أساليب المشاكسة والإختلاف وأصبح لنا فيها مذاهب ورآيات  وقباب..  فالرياضة كانت في حياة الناس ترويحا وتهذيبا للنفوس.. لا إقتتالا  كحرب الببسوس.. فيها المدافعة بالحسنى والتنافس بالمودة.. والحب لكل   الناس. 

لكننا أوجدنا مكان التلاقي نوعا من التباغض والإفتراق.. من خلال التراشق  بالتهم والتنابز بالألقاب حتى حل الإفراط والتفريط في الجوارح والملكات  وغاب العقل وزاد النقل.. وأصبح الإعلام هو (المديدة الحارة) التي تشعل كل  عراك.. وتبخس الأشياء وتسوّد الممارسة وأفسد الساحة والمساحة بفاحش القول  وسفاسف الأمور وتوافه الأشياء والبعد عن دوره الأساسي  كأداة  إنتقاء   وتوجه وتعليم  . 

نعم إنغمس الإعلام في التطبيل والتضليل.. وأصبحت الأعمدة أمكنة للمم  والشوارد.. وبؤرا لكشف العورات والعثرات.. وكلنا خطاؤون كما جاء في الحديث  الشريف :- (كل بني آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون )... لذا كان حري  بأساتذتنا أن يخافوا الله في الناس وأن يكونوا قدوة لنا في الخير والرشاد..  وأن لا يأخذوننا الى مكبات القبح كالقطيع ينقلون لنا حلبات للتناحر  والشقاق ، بدلا من أن يبيّنوا لنا أنها ساعة رواحة وإستراحة ، يجب أن لا  تستغرقنا فتعمينا .

إن ممارسة أي نشاط في الحياة يحتاج الي بعض إمور ضابطة ودونها   تتداخل  الحريات وتتصادم الرغبات وتولد الإحتكاكات وتتولد الحرارة.. ولنا  في قانون  المرور الذي ينظم الحركة في الطرقات خير مثال.. فبدونه تتكدس السيارات في  الطرق تحت سطوة الأنانية وتتصادم المصالح والرغبات.. ويقود غير المؤهل  فيؤذي الناس والعباد.. فيصبح الإنصياع للألوان وشارات المرور إنصياعا  للنظام والآخرين.. وللرياضة ألوان ورايات كان لزاما علينا  إحترامها  إحتراما لأنفسنا.. ولأن الرياضة شأن عام  يتزاحم فيه الناس لذا   فهي تحتاج  الى أمور ضابطة  لتستقيم  بها الممارسة  نذكر منها :-

•	  عـدم التعصب عـند المناصرة وقبول النصر والإنهزام. 
•	  المرونة والتسامح  في القول والفعل والكتابة دون شطط. 
•	  الإدراك  الواعي  بان الرياضة وسيلة  للمحبة وإشاعة الوئام بين الناس.  
•	  الإدراك أن المنافسة فيها شريفة لطيفة عفيفة. 
•	الإدراك أن الأيام فيها يومان، يـوم لك ويـوم عليك .

*  والمثل القديم يقول:-  من لم يذق مرارة الهزيمة لن يتذوّق حلاوة  النصر  . 

فلو أشعنا هذه المبادئ في حياة الناس لما أخرج بعضنا البعض من الملة..  ولساد الاحترام بيننا.. ولشاعت المودة دنياواتنا.. وأصبحنا رياضيين  رياديين.. فهـل يُفلح الإعلام في القيام بهذا هـذا الدور؟ أم سيظل يحمل  حفنة تراب في يده مناديا :- (المديدة  حرقتني) ليبث بها الفتنة بين الناس..  وينتظر العراك ليكتب فيه من جديد ويدخلنا في غيبوبة العراك الواهي ؟.
-------------------
ملء  السنابل تنحني بتواضع  .....  والفارغات  رؤوسهن شوامخ 
-------------------
صلاح محمد عبد الدائم ( شكوكو ) 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بصراحة مقال روعة يستحق ان يزين المنبر
شكرا لك مصعب الرائع على جلب الروائع
*

----------


## مناوي

*  شكراً ... يا ابو الا فكااااااااااااااااار !! 

            مين شكوكو ده ؟؟ 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

  شكراً ... يا ابو الا فكااااااااااااااااار !! 

            مين شكوكو ده ؟؟ 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
زول كتاب كدا
المفروض يكون كاتب عمود يومى راتب
*

----------


## مناوي

* ورح البوست بتاع الحفله 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ارحكاكه

*

----------


## zahababeker

*عـدم التعصب عـند المناصرة وقبول النصر والإنهزام. 

 	 المرونة والتسامح في القول والفعل والكتابة دون شطط.
                        	*

----------

